# Color of cured pork...



## inkjunkie (Nov 24, 2015)

What color should a piece of pork butt be that was soaked/injected in Pops Brine? 













1448387761500521439734.jpg



__ inkjunkie
__ Nov 24, 2015





Been so long since I have done this...and with the way the past month or so has gone I am having a brain fart...


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 24, 2015)

Looks a good color to me [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------

